# Shepherd Auto Parts...



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

Has anyone bought anything from Shepherd Auto Parts? They freakin' suck! I had a very leaky end cap on my radiator so I ordered a new radiator from this place and it took almost two weeks to get here. Then when I opened the box the radiator wasn't even protected, so I ended up with a twisted radiator with smashed fins! (big thanks to FedEx I'm sure) Clearly not useable. I tried calling several times but could never get through, so I e-mailed them my complaint. They called one time and I missed it. I called back and couldn't get through. Now here it is a week later and they still haven't answered my phone calls or e-mails. I even demanded a refund and still nothing. So I have been without a car for a month. Poor goat's just sittin' there gathering snow. So frustrated!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Call your credit card company and tell them what happened. If it's AmEx, you're golden. Most other credit card companies will back you. They sold you junk and are not communicating with you. I would demand the charges be reversed.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ What he said... then just go online and order a Silla radiator. They aren't anything special but they get the job done and are cheap! Keep in mind they work with the A4/M6 as they come with the plugs for the A4 if you dont' use them.

I'm very happy with mine and it was packaged very well.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

Well Shepherd finally decided to refund my money. They didn't even try to send me a new radiator which I thought was kind of strange. However, now they want the damaged one back before they refund me. They said they would have FedEx e-mail me a label to send it back but I've been waiting on that for a while. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Glad you got it sorted out. I would keep an eye on my CC statement just to be on the safe side. Sorry you had to deal with that, dude. I had the same issue with Parts411 when I got something for my motorcycle.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks. I appreciate the advice. It's been torture not driving my baby for over a month. It sucks paying for something you can't use. Although it gave me a good reason to get my wheels refinished since the car is still down. I can't drive the damn thing but at least I have nice wheels.


----------

